# MUY IMPORTANTE!!! California Homeless Bill Of Rights



## thapoet (Apr 23, 2013)

Today, April 23,2013, California Legislature passed the California Homeless Bill of Rights. I feel this is an important developement since only Rhode Island and California have such a protective measure. It paves the way for Homeless Advocacy Groups to help with councel among other things. We also have, under law now, the same rights to public space, including sleeping.... I will try to find the final draftmofmthe bill of rights as soon as possible....


----------



## travelin (Apr 24, 2013)

on the news tonight they was talking about it out here. the question of funding it came up and there was some figurative shoulder shrugs.

passing legislation dont mean they passed funding for it and california is so strapped they are closing fire houses. i reckon the tax paying citizens wont stand for spending money on something like this when it makes fire more dangerous for their precious mcmansion.

guess we will see how it plays out.


----------



## thapoet (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for that information travelin. keep us updated brother! at least homeless have some protection against being arrested for sleeping??? and what about the no sitting on sidewalks laws? does this help fight that? this is an intriguing development indeed with alotmof what ifs. so anyone with any input, please share!


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2013)

Homeless ppl will be able to sit, stand, sleep, AND EVEN PANHANDLE without harrassment from Johnny Law. It basically prohibits cops from being able to enforce ordinances of resting in public areas.

This guy Tom Ammiano seems to be pretty sharp, albiet a bit idealistic.

The bill also calls for the state to fund 24 HOUR hygiene centers for showers/restrooms etc!
This doesnt seem plausible. Local gov and business oppose with the obvious "its to pricey"; Ammiano counters "your already spending 300 million a year incarcerating the homeless".

Clean, well shaved bums....no bum shit in back alleys...who will scare the bourgie?!?


----------



## thapoet (Apr 24, 2013)

wow! def seems cheaper to help the homeless and keep us germ free than to lock us up! thanks for the postMFB!


----------



## travelin (Apr 25, 2013)

on my travels in and out of the city i have more than once seen groups of cops harassing some poor soul wrapped in a sleeping bag or less on the sidewalk. my trips in were just at dawn and it seems they were taking the no sitting/laying in daylight hours quite seriously.

i apologize for not pointing out the funding i was talking about was for the comfort stations. san francisco already has public toilets on the streets at various locations. slow to use from what i understand. user exits, the door locks and it goes into an automatic cleaning cycle. when in use, the door opens at 20 minutes.

my wife either used one one day or checked one out, i do not remember which.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 25, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me how much govt brings up the old "it's too expensive". Really? a nation that is trillions of dollars in debt and spends most of our money on the Military Industrial Complex shit we mine as well say fuck it and keep the debt going. The Fed will never get all the money they demand plus they have enough money as it is being probably the richest motherfuckers on planet earth. I say build these shower stations ourselves and if they try and stop us start a fuckin riot.


----------



## Psi em (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe this is why Nevada was giving their mentally ill bus tickets to California. My sister said San Francisco puts their homeless on one-way buses to Fresno. If you don't have anything, at least yall got mobility out there.


----------



## Komjaunimas (May 3, 2013)

Wow, im not from US but this is definetely interesting and important, thanks for the share. Aphter reading this, did my share of googling. Bill is controversial and i kind of have mixed feelings about it... the PROS, ofcourse are the PROS, but i kind of see schoolkids dropping out etc etc just because they can if you catch my drift. Bills like this kind of create false sense of security and romantise the whole homelessness thing, i say this because alot of people from my country (Lithuania) are going to UK/Spain/etc just because their laws allows you to be homelesss and epic fables are passed from lips to lips about rivers of skipped food, friendly cops who wont kick you in a face while you are playing your guitar on a curb... i started the other way around, but kind of went the same path as everyone, i consider myself lucky i finished school and didnt dive straight forward, but thrue the last decade i saw a lot of people from different backgrounds going this same path, just because they can....


----------



## Benny (May 3, 2013)

Komjaunimas said:


> Wow, im not from US but this is definetely interesting and important, thanks for the share. Aphter reading this, did my share of googling. Bill is controversial and i kind of have mixed feelings about it... the PROS, ofcourse are the PROS, but i kind of see schoolkids dropping out etc etc just because they can if you catch my drift. Bills like this kind of create false sense of security and romantise the whole homelessness thing, i say this because alot of people from my country (Lithuania) are going to UK/Spain/etc just because their laws allows you to be homelesss and epic fables are passed from lips to lips about rivers of skipped food, friendly cops who wont kick you in a face while you are playing your guitar on a curb... i started the other way around, but kind of went the same path as everyone, i consider myself lucky i finished school and didnt dive straight forward, but thrue the last decade i saw a lot of people from different backgrounds going this same path, just because they can....


 
In California the amount of homeless people is rapidly rising. The politicians are realising that they have to relax the laws because they don't have enough cops to possibly enforce all of the laws on the homeless.

The reason that you see so many school kids dropping out in the US is because the system is broken. Everyone lives on credit. Just to get a degree, you have to go into deep debt so you can get the house with deep debt and the car with deep debt. Most of the people on this site don't want to live enslaved to the bankers their whole lives.

It's not romantic to be homeless...it's romantic to be free of the system and "Squat The Planet".


----------



## Fwingnut (May 3, 2013)

Well, considering the dollar is on the verge of collapse and California is going to be nuts when that happens I question some of the motives of this move. I for one will never return to Cali, ever.


----------



## Benny (May 3, 2013)

Fwingnut said:


> Well, considering the dollar is on the verge of collapse and California is going to be nuts when that happens I question some of the motives of this move. I for one will never return to Cali, ever.


 
It could be more nefarious than i think but you're right, if the economy crashes Socal will be a warzone. I'm going back to collect some cash and then i'm evacuating for good.


----------



## Fwingnut (May 3, 2013)

Benny said:


> It could be more nefarious than i think but you're right, if the economy crashes Socal will be a warzone. I'm going back to collect some cash and then i'm evacuating for good.


 
Ahhh, I'm overparanoid there. I wouldn't be caught dead in that shit though. You know how many mother fuckers would want your pack? Imagine how many people you'd have to shoot, damn.


----------



## Benny (May 3, 2013)

Fwingnut said:


> Ahhh, I'm overparanoid there. I wouldn't be caught dead in that shit though. You know how many mother fuckers would want your pack? Imagine how many people you'd have to shoot, damn.


 
Yep....and thats why i'm leaving California. I'm going to Kentucky because at least my friend there are armed and ready.


----------



## Komjaunimas (May 5, 2013)

Benny said:


> It's not romantic to be homeless...it's romantic to be free of the system and "Squat The Planet".



Don't cling onto words, you knew what i mean perfectly


----------



## Unslap (May 5, 2013)

Benny said:


> The reason that you see so many school kids dropping out in the US is because the system is broken. Everyone lives on credit. Just to get a degree, you have to go into deep debt so you can get the house with deep debt and the car with deep debt.


people don't drop out of highschool because of the system. dropping out of HS is a great way to find yourself in debt


----------



## Benny (May 16, 2013)

Unslap said:


> people don't drop out of highschool because of the system. dropping out of HS is a great way to find yourself in debt


I was talking about a college degree.......it doesn't cost anything to go to high school.


----------



## eske silver (Apr 10, 2014)

Sauce:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeless_Bill_of_Rights
Media:
http://sfpublicpress.org/news/2013-05/state-homeless-bill-of-rights-put-on-hold-until-next-year
http://sfbayview.com/2014/californi...-coming-back-and-back-till-we-get-this-thing/


----------

